
Spotify and Emotional Surveillance - jger15
https://thebaffler.com/downstream/big-mood-machine-pelly
======
nojvek
We need some kind of laws.

If you pay for a service. They cannot sell your data to third party. They can
personalize things for you, but your data is your data.

Everyone should be allowed to clear their app use history. That should be a
law.

------
justsomeguy3591
For someone who's been harping about how great Spotify is for years, I kinda
of feel like an idiot for not realizing this side of it earlier. Of course
they're going to monetize emotional data... what else would they do?

Assuming even as a paying customer one's data is mapped with FB/phone
number/email/friends/profile name against a myriad of other data for
advertising. As silly as this might seem, I almost feel a bit betrayed...

